# San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet, Sunday August 28



## fat tire trader (Aug 1, 2022)

San Rafael Vintage Bicycle Swap Meet
Sunday August 28
10AM to Noon
1349 Via Sessi
San Rafael California
94964
Swap Spaces are Free, but limited, please reserve a space in advance
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 1, 2022)

it would be a good idea to post a website or something for those who may want a space.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 5, 2022)

To reserve a space, send me a pm.  
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## tryder (Aug 24, 2022)

Some of these sold at the last one.
Some of these and other nice ones will be available.
Definitely worth checking out.
PM @fat tire trader with any questions.


----------



## fat tire trader (Aug 28, 2022)

I spent the day yesterday loading bicycles for today's swap, that were in my workshop that burned to the ground in June. That's my burnt 48 GMC behind the trailer...


----------

